# CLOSED: Jacques is now crafting gold armor shoes, shopping, tiny amount of free stuff.



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Good morning, Bellttree.

Kitt is crafting pretty tulip wreath. Her house is to the right of the airport 

Able's and Nook's are open. The is a tiny bit of free stuff on the beach to the left of the entrance.

No TT.

Please don't pick my flowers, but feel free to talk to animals, catch bugs, fish.

I am not entirely awake yet, but if you need crafting done, I can craft for free if you bring me the materials.

Northern Hemisphere Island.

No charge 

PM if you want to come.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

She is still crafting


----------



## leahrose_1999 (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## btlboxer (Apr 22, 2020)

could i visit? I need to sell some stuff and my Nooks is remodelling


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Kitt is no longer crafting. Let me know if you just want to come and shop/bug/fish.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Fuschia is now crafting rose wreath. Left of airport.

PM if you want to come.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 22, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Fenix (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to go


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 22, 2020)

is she still making the rose wreath? ^^ id love to stop by if so


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Still crafting  Still open.


----------



## cavalieryouth (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------



## Shadowhunter (Apr 22, 2020)

I pm you!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Still available!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd love to come for the DIY if it's still available please! Thank you 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

Oops, I'll PM you! Missed that bit


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Jacques is now crafting gold armor shoes - to the right of the airport, up a little, to D4.

Able's is open for another 16 minutes.

PM me for a Dodo code if you want to come.

Small amount of free stuff to the left of airport, on the beach.


----------



## luna.cee (Apr 22, 2020)

May I visit please


----------



## Andyko (Apr 22, 2020)

Would love to visit. Ready at airport. It is Naruto Andy!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Comms crash, so I changed the Dodo. Just sent second PMs out to you early answerers 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

Able's closed. Jacques still crafting!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi  Can I stop by for a bit?


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Shops closed. Jacques still crafting.


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi can I visit?


----------



## Aptenos (Apr 22, 2020)

may I please come visit for the DIY?


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 22, 2020)

Jacques is still going. He is a trooper


----------



## Pendar (Apr 22, 2020)

Still crafting? What's the cost?


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to visit please ^^!
Nvm just realised this post is from yesterday, he may be a trooper but not that though one huehue


----------



## chilberg (Apr 22, 2020)

I doubt he’s still crafting b  it if he is I’d love to come over


----------

